

Visualizing hierarchical data using Voronoi Treemaps - hadronzoo
http://graphics.uni-konstanz.de/publikationen/2005/voronoi_treemaps/Balzer%20et%20al.%20--%20Voronoi%20Treemaps.pdf

======
hadronzoo
Here's an interactive example visualizing average consumer spending:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2008/05/03/business/20080...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2008/05/03/business/20080403_SPENDING_GRAPHIC.html)

